# What is the general rule of thumb : when to replace trailer tires?



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Does it depend on the climate? Sun exposure? Is there a way to test them or take them somewhere so they can determine if there is dry rot, or just replace them anyway at year X?
I haven't put alot of miles on mine, but I don't know if that is even in the equation.
TIA!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*5 - 6 years*, worn out or not...
There is a manufacturing date imprinted on the tire side...
From dry rot and torque applied while using the trailer, regardless of appearance....
Different recommendations from different manufacturers, but average numbers are 5 - 6 years of age.

I added some links that speak of tires and safety reasons to replace and what to search for...


https://www.etrailer.com/question-227379.html










Rolling Along Safely: A Tire Guide


If you’re going to take towing safety seriously, you have to give attention to these seemingly simple circles that provide your connection to the ground, which is as true for a trailer as it is for a tow vehicle.




www.rv.com




🐴....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My trailer tires only have ~2,600 miles on them with 2,100 being the move fromSoCal to Middle Tennessee in 2003. If I were to out the trailer back in service, they need replaced due to weather wear and component breakdown.

In the last few weeks, it so happens I was whining about the tires on my car needing replaced due to “dry rot” and the car sits in the garage all the time.

Please read @george the mule ’s kind response to my whining in post #7 on the link below









Repair work


The tropical humidity here is not kind to leather lacing. An ongoing repair on my antique saddle.




www.horseforum.com





It will help you understand why we don’t always get our moneys worth out of our tires.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We replace ours every 2-3 years and rotate yearly. The back tires of a 2 axle trailer are the pivot tires and will wear faster than the front tires. The back tires will also take most of the weight when the trailer is parked if you do not level your trailer when you unhitch it. We own a mowing business as well and haul 2 industrial mowers 2-3 times weekly and this is how we handle our mowing trailer as well. Always better safe than sorry!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I agree with @carshon... every 2 - 3 years... but I didn't know about rotating so will start doing that, thanks for the info! Don't think I would go as long as 5 - 6 years... but could be the environment but I go a lot and long distances.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

On RV's it is every 4 years. If I am staying local you can stretch that out to 6 years. If I am taking long trips I want tires I can trust. Changing tires on a loaded trailer is a hassle and a worry in the summer. Not only for the horses safety ie. heat and traffic but, my own. People are too busy with texting and such and inattentive driving and will run over you.I always try to use exit ramps at the least and perfer a parking area to change a tire.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Although not positive of this...
I believe the brand of tire may also dictate some of the length of time till replacement needs done.
Car/truck tires all come with a estimated mileage use...and is reflected in pricing.
To me, a tire that has a 60,000 mile rating is made differently than the tire with 30,000...
Sometimes it does make a difference in brand and where that brand is made and to what standards...
True trailer tires with the "ST" designation may be slightly different but can tell you never will my trailer have made in China tires on it again.
What it arrived with brand new I was surprised...
Less than a year of age and my tires sitting in my yard started to explode on the trailer sitting on blocks...yea, no.
Buyer beware..
🐴...


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

I just replaced mine with some new Sailun S637's based on conversations with some professional and non-professional haulers in my area. Cracking, buldging, and low-tread are the tell-tale signs you need to replace (or already should have replaced) your tires. I rotate them once a year for no other reason than that's what I was taught for low-use trailers. My horse trailer generally only gets used during the dry Colorado summer months within the state, but I still wouldn't go more than 4-5 years without changing them even without those tell-tale signs.


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

New chinese tires shredded coming home from a show and left my wife , daughter and horse sitting at the side of the road. My trailer tires are Goodyear made in USA now.


horselovinguy said:


> Although not positive of this...
> I believe the brand of tire may also dictate some of the length of time till replacement needs done.
> Car/truck tires all come with a estimated mileage use...and is reflected in pricing.
> To me, a tire that has a 60,000 mile rating is made differently than the tire with 30,000...
> ...


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

My last two trailer tire issues were with Goodyears that were less than 3 years old which is why I made the switch to the S637's on others' recommendations. One failure was on the camper and one was on the horse trailer after coming back from a show. I'm just throwing that out there because I have not been impressed with the Goodyears the last few years myself. I take trailer safety pretty seriously and it was hard to buy non-American, but the fact that everyone I talked to that used the tires I bought had nothing but good things to say and the internet reviews being similar helped me pull the trigger. Time will tell...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The Humble Horseman said:


> I just replaced mine with some new Sailun S637's....


This is a Canadian made tire isn't it?
For high load capacity with a all-steel construction....
Do let us know how they compare once you put some mileage and off-road use to trailheads on them...
My hubby knows the brand....
🐴....


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

Canadian made is usually top quality. I would buy tires made in Canada. Sailun tires are made in China.


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> This is a Canadian made tire isn't it?
> For high load capacity with a all-steel construction....
> Do let us know how they compare once you put some mileage and off-road use to trailheads on them...
> My hubby knows the brand....
> 🐴....


I will. At the moment I only have them on the horse trailer and not the camper so they won't be seeing many trailheads, moreso groomed and paved parking lots/fields. These are some stiff suckers and I had to make sure my rims were rated for them. I do believe they are Chinese made, but they are supposedly made in a factory that adheres to higher ISO quality standards which is why it's 'supposedly' not your typical Chinese tire. Trust me when I say I definitely had my reservations about them, but people really have nothing but good things to say about them. I check pressures constantly, lug retention, and overall keep a good eye on them so I'm hoping I'll see any issues before they really become an issue.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Something to think about............

It is illegal to put trailer tires on a motor vehicle, but perfectly legal to put motor vehicle tires on a trailer. This is USA law.


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

trailscout said:


> Something to think about............
> 
> It is illegal to put trailer tires on a motor vehicle, but perfectly legal to put motor vehicle tires on a trailer. This is USA law.


Trailer tires are usually designed with stiffer sidewalls for higher load capacity and don’t work well with modern vehicle suspension and steering so you wouldn’t want trailer tires on your vehicle. That’s why @horselovinguy asked for feedback on how they handle off road. Trailer tires will say ‘For trailer use only’ on them as well.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Apples to apples, load capacity is marked on the exterior of the tire. I use E rated tires on both trailer and vehicle that each have a 10 ply rating.

It just 'seems' to me there are more problems experienced with trailer tires than vehicle tire which has caused me to muse over the idea that perhaps the more expensive motor vehicle tire would be a more enduring choice.

It's just a thought for consideration.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Its not just "load capacity"....
It is how the tire is constructed..
Trailer tires are made different for the torque applied to them vehicles with a turning axle _do not_ have.
If I have a accident while towing, my insurance agent told me my policy.... better have what is called for on that trailer identification plate on those wheels or you invited a basket of problems in your lap.
I also read someplace it makes a difference the suspension on the trailer and what that suspension will do to tires unseen...
I don't remember where I read it, just know I did.
Regardless, my tires get replaced every 5 years or sooner based on their appearance not just a calendar.
Florida is not kind to rubber products basking in the sun, same as your part of the country with intense heat and sun. Vehicle tires down here are "suggested" replaced every 5 years for the same reasons.
My trailer sports wheel covers when not in use too.
Be informed, do what you want, and live with _your_ decisions. 
🐴....


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Trailer tires would normally have a higher load rating than a pickup truck tire. Those should not be used on a trailer as they do not have the load carrying capacity required for the trailer.

But a truck tire with the rated load carrying capacity would not be a problem.

Just using a trailer tire does not protect a person. It is the load carrying capacity rating that is important.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the input. I'm getting new ST tires next week. Add to that, the repacking of the Dexter axles. Next I think to getting the RV 7 pin replaced on the trailer as it doesn't seem to be connecting that great even with removing the corrosion inside its pins.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I never seem to change mine soon enough. Changing a tire along the side of the road reminds me that it's time. I buy exclusively Goodyear Endurance 10 ply rated load range E trailer tires which are made in the USA and are only slightly expensive. Goodyear's premium USA made trailer tire is the G614 which is a 14 ply tire which is obscenely expensive. If they still make it, the Goodyear Marathon is a low end Chinese made tire to compete with all the other imports. To my knowledge there are no other USA made trailer tires.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

One more comment and I'll let it rest.

Looked at the plate inside on my Kiefer Built combo. It shows axle capacity and tire rating. Axle's are 3500 each. Tire is 1720. If you do the math, the four tires are 120 pounds under the carrying capacity of the axles.

This is from the "professionals". A well known manufacturers embossed label inside over the feed area.

Trailer tires on any kind of trailer are notorious for being bare minimum and blowing out when stressed. If I were to purchase a new trailer, I would insist on 10 plys being installed. I have 10 ply on the trailer which has a 2470 rating for each tire for a total rating of 9880 lbs. Little cushion there.

Now trailer tires are all stamped (for trailers only). Ever see a motor vehicle tire stamped (for motor vehicles only?)

Answer is no. The reason is that trailer tires are not as good as motor vehicle tires when compared apples to apples.

If you search around online you'll see people saying LT pickup tires are too light for a horse trailer. That's true. LT truck tire don't normally have that high of a rating. 10 ply truck tires on a trailer? You're gold.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

trailscout, 
You forgot to add that the width of tire must fit with adequate clearance without rubbing or protruding the tire fender _not_ when the trailer sits stationary but when _it is in motion_ and the road variation will have the squat change on the springs....which in turn changes the widening/narrowing of that tire especially when loaded.
That is one of the times having the trailer tire with the stiffened sidewalls pays off..
There is also a huge difference in ride for the animals when you go from ST needing 65PSI to 80PSI as load range E requires.

There are many ways of looking at which tire for a trailer TS...
You are not totally correct in advocating for certain tires cause you do that...
I am not totally correct in advocating for certain tires either..
It is a decision those who need to replace need to* do their own research* on making the best decision for them and their situation, trailer and horses on-board that trailer.

I too shall 
🐴


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I forgot to add this....
_
By comparison an ST225/75R15 tire in load range E, # AM10303, has a ply rating of 10. ... Bias ply tires will have a stiffer sidewall compared to their radial counterparts. The *tires are likely not going to help much with sway*.
_
_The tires on a passenger vehicle are designed to provide better traction and a comfortable ride. Towing tires have *more tread depth, larger beads, and rigid sidewalls designed to prevent sway*. They are also not designed for higher speeds like car tires. _

That passenger vehicle would also include p/u trucks...it carries people so passenger vehicle.
Read carefully about the bias versus radial tire construction...
Unless specifically asked for and purchased trailer tires max speed is normally 65mph... higher speeds are available and cost is appropriate.
To me going faster than 65mph towing live cargo is asking for a crisis should a uh-oh happen and you always drive defensively when towing live cargo.
The information shared above is from etrailer.com and thedrive.com


This was to important to just add in, this needed to be seen so a extra post..
And now... 
🐴


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, just one more time............ 🙏



horselovinguy said:


> You forgot to add that the width of tire must fit with adequate clearance


Hee hee. You forgot to add not to put a 16" on a 15" rim.



horselovinguy said:


> There is also a huge difference in ride for the animals when you go from ST needing 65PSI to 80PSI as load range E requires.


Truthfully, sidewall thickness plays almost an insignificant part it what the tire will support. A ten ply radial tire has a ten ply rating on the tread only. Sidewalls are very thin. A sharp knife can be shoved through them easily. Not true in the old days of bias ply tires. When you had a 6 ply tread, you had 6 ply sidewalls.

I remember when radials first came out they were claiming an average of 2 mpg increase. And I got about that on a 1969 blue Ford station wagon with wood panel siding. Ah me how time flies.

But I digress. The thing that gives a tire it load carrying ability is the amount of internal air pressure it will with stand. Load pushing down, air in the tire pushing back. Something about equal and opposite forces. Hey, your arguing with a guy that taught high school physics a century or so ago.

Fact is, the ten ply tire has sidewalls that will hold 80psi where your ST or what ever tire rated at 65psi has weaker walls and may rupture at 80 psi.

I happen to have 50psi in my 10 ply tires for a softer AND SAFER ride than your ST65 tires.

You have tonnes of experience with horses that I will never have, but when it comes to trailers and tires, me thinks you may have have drifted out of your main area of expertise. No offense intended. 🙏



horselovinguy said:


> Bias ply tires will have a stiffer sidewall compared to their radial counterparts.


Haha. I already talked about bias ply. The trailer I just sold had trailer house bias ply on those donut rims. Nobody uses bias ply on a trailer. You sounded concerned about the air pressure of 80 psi to the equines comfort. Ha! An old bias ply tire is much worse. A ten ply bias might carry your horses without any air at all. (i may be exaggerating a little)

If you provide a link to your second post I will be happy to explain.

How much lateral forces do you think your front tires withstand when turning? Do you think the trailer sidewalls withstand that lateral force at any time? Well, other than sliding in a total jacknife.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The debate is over, trailscout.... no more from me or it seems anyone else and that is unfortunate.

For all those who are in need of replacing your trailer tires, some good information is in this thread.
Each is responsible for what they choose and have placed on your trailer.
_Do your own research_ and check with your authority on tires for the safest outcome.
Make sure your insurance will pay should a incident happen and you are using ___ .
The decisions we make are what our animals trust as their advocate for their safety and well-being.
Choose wisely....choose wisely.
🐴...


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

There seems to be some discussion regarding trailer (ST) tires compared to light truck (LT) tires. I have 3 trailers with 7000# axles that use 235/85R16 tires. ST 235/85R16 load range E tires have a load rating of 3640# each which when multiplied by 2 per axle would exceed the full 7000# carrying capacity of the axle. LT235/85R16 load range E tires have a load rating of 3042# which would limit the carrying capacity to 6084# per axle. If you never load your trailer to full axle capacity LT tires may be ok. If you ever load your trailer up to axle capacity then you should have ST tires. Axle capacity can be found on the trailer data plate and tire capacity for the various sizes can be compared from the many online tire websites. As far as when to change tires probably 5 years is a good rule of thumb unless you see cracking of the tire before that. As a farmer I use 18 wheelers to haul grain. These are relatively low use trucks which see less than 5000 miles per year so the tires usually fail due to age before the tread is worn out. I have a pile of truck tires with good tread but blown out sidewalls as a testament to this. I keep very good under 5 year old tires on the steer axle but will run tires a little longer on the drive and trailer axles. A steer tire failure can be dangerous or at the very least inconvenient. With a failure of a drive or trailer tire which are run as duals happens you can usually limp home on the remaining tires.


----------

